# My crew and Ryder all grown up!



## Aerodogs (Jan 14, 2012)

We had the pleasure of working with Mark Atwater (world class Retriever Photographer) of UpClosePhoto while in Georgia last month. Hailey & Ryder got in some hunt training while my brown dog frolicked among the decoys and I wanted to share some of the prints.

*Hailey *




































Perhaps one of my favorites..."how did I do mom?"









*Ryder...my boy all grown up!*


----------



## Aerodogs (Jan 14, 2012)

*Jordyn *


















Initial response...herd the decoys, lol. 



























Ready or not, here she comes!









*Group*


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

Great pictures of your pups!


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

Really beautiful pictures and your dogs are gorgeous! Looks like they had an awesome time.


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

Just beautiful pictures.


----------

